
MIG-in-the-Middle (2012) - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.dlab.ninja/2012/04/mig-in-middle.html
======
smacktoward
_> Article's author note: As Zooko commented, Ross Anderson admitted in the
second edition of his book that he recently discovered this history is
unfounded._

------
zoomablemind
It reads more like a convoluted screenplay pitch.

Suspense of disbelief written in all caps all over the South African radar
screens. Meanwhile, the laden MiG-21s almost mowing the lawns with their
deadly payload at low alt approach. Hardworking Soviet "advisors"
painstakingly filtering out RF interference, noise, and mixing in Doppler shit
and beaming the IFF code back over to the war beasts that those fearless MiGs
are, while at the same time selectively jamming the South African's own
comms... I get that.

I don't get why and how did this obviously retracted story make the HN first
page?

------
mcnichol
This actually sounds like a replay attack.

Thanks for the link to he blog article.

~~~
mjevans
It's similar but different.

This is more of form of spoofing that relies on a proxy/mirroring. It isn't
strictly cloning in the sense that most would think but it is in a literal
sense as a 'victim' is used to provide authentication credentials (in real
time).

~~~
hoppla
Like the relay attack against car keys

